# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الـقـصـه .. أنـواعـهـا .. و عـنـاصـرهـا..

## M7MD

الـقـصـه .. أنـواعـهـا .. و عـنـاصـرهـا.. 

القصة

عمل أدبي يصور حادثة من حوادث الحياة أو عدة حوادث مترابطة، يتعمق القاص في تقصيها والنظر إليها من جوانب متعددة ليكسبها قيمة إنسانية خاصة مع الارتباط بزمانها ومكانها وتسلسل الفكرة فيها وعرض ما يتخللها من صراع مادي أو نفسي وما يكتنفها من مصاعب وعقبات على أن يكون ذلك بطريقة مشوقة تنتهي إلى غاية معينة.



تعريفها:

يعرفها بعض النقاد بأنها:

حكاية مصطنعة مكتوبة نثرا تستهدف استثارة الاهتمام سواء أكان ذلك بتطور حوادثها أو بتصويرها للعادات والأخلاق أو بغرابة أحداثها.



الأنواع القصصية:

1- الرواية: هي أكبر الأنواع القصصية حجما.

2- الحكاية : وهي وقائع حقيقية أو خيالية لا يلتزم فيها الحاكي قواعد الفن الدقيقة.

3- القصة القصيرة: تمثل حدثا واحدا، في وقت واحد وزمان واحد، يكون أقل من ساعة

( وهي حديثة العهد في الظهور).

4- الأقصوصة: وهي أقصر من القصة القصيرة وتقوم على رسم منظر.

5- القصة: وتتوسط بين الأقصوصة والرواية ويحصر كاتب الأقصوصة اتجاهه في ناحية ويسلط عليها خياله، ويركز فيها جهده، ويصورها في إيجاز.





عناصر القصة:

1- الموضوع :

يختار القاص موضوعه من :

أ- تجاربه . متناولا النفس البشرية وسلوكها وأهوائها ،

ب- تجارب الآخرين : متناولا المجتمع بالنقد والتحليل .

ج‌- ثقافته : متناولا موضوعات فكرية وفلسفية .

د - من التاريخ : متناولا نضال الشعوب والأحداث الوطنية والسياسية . 

هـ - من الوثائق .

(2) الفكرة ( فكرة القصة):

هي وجهة نظر القاص في الحياة ومشكلاتها التي يستخلصها القارئ في نهاية القصة .

وعلى القاص أن يتجنب الطرح المباشر؛ لئلا يسقط في هاوية الوعظ والإرشاد .

(3) الحدث:

هو مجموعة الأعمال التي يقوم بها أبطال القصة ويعانونها ، وتكون في الحياة مضطربة ثم يرتبها القاص في قصته بنظام منسق لتغدو قريبة من الواقع .


تصميمات عرض الحوادث :

تتم تصميمات عرض الحوادث بواحدة من الطرق الثلاثة الآتية:

1- .النوع التقليدي : وفيه ترتب الأحداث من البداية ثم تتطور ضمن ترتيب زمني سببي .

2.الطريقة التي تنطلق من النهاية ثم تعود بالقارئ إلى البداية والظروف والملابسات التي أدت إلى النهاية .

3. الطريقة التي يبدأ الكاتب الحوادث من منتصفها ثم يرد كل حادثة إلى الأسباب التي أدت إليها .



(4) الحبكة

هي فن ترتيب الحوادث وسردها وتطويرها.

والحبكة تأتي على نوعين هما:

1.الحبكة المحكمة : وتقوم على حوادث مترابطة متلاحمة تتشابك حتى تبلغ الذروة ثم تنحدر نحو الحل. 

2. الحبكة المفككة : وهنا يورد القاص أحداثا متعددة غير مترابطة برابط السببية ، وإنما هي حوادث ومواقف وشخصيات لا يجمع بينها سوى أنها تجري في زمان أو مكان واحد.

( 5) البيئتان الزمانية والمكانية: 

البيئة المكانية :هي الطبيعة الجغرافية التي تجري فيها الأحداث ، والمجتمع والمحيط وما فيه من ظروف وأحداث تؤثر في الشخصيات .

البيئة الزمانية :هي المرحلة التاريخية التي تصورها الأحداث .

(6) الشخصيات:

1.شخصيات رئيسية : تلعب الأدوار ذات الأهمية الكبرى في القصة .

2. شخصيات ثانوية : دورها مقتصر على مساعدة الشخصيات الرئيسة أو ربط الأحداث.


أنواع الشخصيات بحسب الثبات والظهور

1.شخصيات نامية : تتطور مع الأحداث . 

2.شخصيات ثابتة : لا يحدث في تكوينها أي تغيير ، وتبقى تصرفاتها ذات طابع واحد لا يتغير .


الطرق التي يعرض بها القاص شخصياته:

1.الطريقة التحليلية : وفيها يرسم القاص شخصيته وعواطفها ويعقب على تصرفاتها .

2. الطريقة التمثيلية : وفيها ينحّي القاص ذاته ، ويترك الشخصية تعبر عن طبيعتها من خلال تصرفاتها . 


(7) الأسلوب واللغة: 

1.السرد : وهو نقل الأحداث من صورتها المتخيلة إلى صورة لغوية .

وله ثلاث طرق :

-الطريقة المباشرة : ويكون الكاتب فيها مؤرخا. 

- طريقة السرد الذاتي : وفيها يجعل الكاتب من نفسه إحدى شخصيات القصة ، ويسرد الحوادث بضمير المتكلم .

- طريقة الوثائق : وفيها يسرد الكاتب الحوادث بواسطة الرسائل أو المذكرات .

وهي الوسيلة التي يرسم بها الكاتب جوانب البيئة والشخصيات .


(8 )الصراع: 

هو التصادم بين إرادتين بشريتين


نوعا الصراع

1.خارجي : بين الشخصيات .

2.داخلي : في الشخصية نفسها. 


(9) العقدة والحل:

تأزم الأحداث وتشابكها قبيل الوصول إلى الحل

هل من الضروري أن يكون لكل عقدة حل؟

ليس من الضروري ذلك ، فيمكن أن تكون نهاية القصة مفتوحة، تستدعي القارئ أن يضع النهاية بنفسه وبخياله .

----------


## ayman

مشكور حبيبي

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور على التعريف الراع للقصة واركانها

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوور موضوع جميل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا .....

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا محمد ...

معلومات في غاية الأهمية ، تهم كل كاتب ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

رائع جداً 
تعريف شامل وكامل 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع

----------

